# BBQ Pork Ribs Recipe Advice Required.



## Andy 1967

Hello,

What non-sweet alternative ingredient could I use instead of cola, sugar, syrup, honey, mollases ect to make my BBQ Pork ribs sticky?
I am not a lover of anything sweet.

Thanks & Kind Regards In Advance.

Andy


----------



## Steve Kroll

Just so I'm understanding your question, you want to make your sauce sticky, but not sweet, is that correct? This is not as easy as it sounds, because most sticky foods also tend to be sweet.

Peanut butter is the first thing that comes to mind...


----------



## Andy M.

Why do the ribs need to be sticky?


----------



## Kayelle

I also have never been a fan of sweet ribs, but to make them sticky I think you need to have a little of some sort of sugar (as in ketchup etc.). 
You know me Andy, I can't tell you my exact recipe for rib sauce but I can give you the ingredients I use. I simmer it till it reduces some.
ketchup
chili sauce (I like Heinz for this)
whiskey
liquid smoke
garlic powder
cumin
We like this sauce for ribs because it's not too sweet.

Whoops I thought I was talking to Andy M.
Welcome to Discuss Cooking, Andy 1967


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking 

I would start with minced sautéed onion and garlic  and add ketchup, Worcestershire sauce, mustard powder, cayenne pepper, salt and pepper. Cook for a bit to reduce. It will have a little sweetness from the ketchup  but the Worcestershire and mustard should balance it and make it more savory. Hope this helps.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just a guess at proportions:

1 medium onion 
2 cloves garlic 
2 cups ketchup 
2-3 tsp. Worcestershire 
1 tsp mustard powder 
1/2 tsp salt 
1/2 tsp ground pepper
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper


----------



## medtran49

Andy M. said:


> Why do the ribs need to be sticky?


 
They don't.  Ours never are because I simply cannot stand most of the commercial sauces, they are too sweet and gloppy.  The one commercial sauce I do like is Tom's Mild, it's a mustard based sauce.  I can't find anywhere it's sold on-line but they do sell it in Publix if you have those and want to try it.  A link to their FB page.  https://www.facebook.com/tomsbbqsauce/

Craig usually puts some kind of rub on them I think, though less on the ones for me than for him, and then we sauce after they come off the grill.  He also wraps and cooks mine a bit longer than his because I like mine fall off the bone tender and he like a little more bite to his.


----------



## Andy 1967

Thanks ever so for all your replies.
You have all given me some great ideas.

The only reason I asked is because I hate sweet foods.
I don't east candy/sweets/ cookies/biscuits/ice cream/fizzy sweet drinks/cake etc at all.
Due to the fact I ate too much of the above when I was younger and it made be feel 'sickly'
Just in case you were wondering.

Kind Regards


----------



## RPCookin

Just a thought, molasses is not super sweet.  It has some sweetness but a couple of tablespoons of it won't give you a "sweet" sauce, not like the 1/4 to 1/2 cup of brown sugar that many sauces call for.


----------



## GotGarlic

RPCookin said:


> Just a thought, molasses is not super sweet.  It has some sweetness but a couple of tablespoons of it won't give you a "sweet" sauce, not like the 1/4 to 1/2 cup of brown sugar that many sauces call for.



That's true. And it gives the sauce a deep flavor that's hard to describe, but really delicious


----------



## Dawgluver

RPCookin said:


> Just a thought, molasses is not super sweet.  It has some sweetness but a couple of tablespoons of it won't give you a "sweet" sauce, not like the 1/4 to 1/2 cup of brown sugar that many sauces call for.




Good idea, RP.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

As I started reading this,  I immediately thought Molasses.  Bingo.

You can also substitute plain tomato sauce instead of catsup, use less so it doesn't taste too tomato-ey.

I looked at what I thought were my less sweet Bbq sauce recipes. My-my, they are full of sugars.  

Here's one I found on About dot com/ Bbq sauces, not too sweet.  Esp if  you make suggested subs.  I would add more hot pepper to this, but that's me. 

Piedmont includes western North Carolina/ Kentucky, one of several US regions famous for its Bbq.

Piedmont Barbecue Sauce Recipe


----------



## Rocklobster

You could look into asian type sauces using hoisin, oyster sauce, soy sauce. They can be sweet but the soy sauce will usually balance and even dominate the main flavor of your sauce...


----------



## Bigjim68

*Sweet BBQ sauce*

In the South some prefer vinegar based BBQ sauce.  I personally don't care for it but it's definitely not sweet.

Another alternative is to make GG's recipe or similar but start with a base of homemade catsup made to your taste.  

One recipe is here:  Takes about 15 minutes.

http://www.runwiki.org/2014/02/15/homemade-low-carb-ketchup-sugar-free/

I've done this.  I dislike overly sweet and overly salty.  I use honey rather than molasses or  brown sugar and start with about half the suggested sweetener and almost no salt.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Why does there even need to be any sauce involved?
What about putting together your own unique spice rub?


----------



## roadfix

I usually just season with S&P or store bought rub.  No saucing or mopping during the cook. BBQ sauce on the side provided for those who need it.....


----------



## Andy M.

I just apply a proprietary rub on ribs and serve sauce on the side for those who want it.


----------



## RPCookin

Andy M. said:


> I just apply a proprietary rub on ribs and serve sauce on the side for those who want it.



I like the sauce caramelized a bit, so just on the side doesn't really get the job done for me.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Why does there even need to be any sauce involved?
> What about putting together your own unique spice rub?



There doesn't *have* to be a sauce. Some people like saucy ribs, though. I do


----------



## GotGarlic

RPCookin said:


> I like the sauce caramelized a bit, so just on the side doesn't really get the job done for me.



Same here.


----------



## Andy M.

RPCookin said:


> I like the sauce caramelized a bit, so just on the side doesn't really get the job done for me.



I don't use sauce at all.  I'm happy with the rubbed ribs.


----------



## Cheryl J

*tenspeed* posted this marinade recipe for chicken thighs on this evening's dinner thread.  I bet it would be good for pork ribs.  A little sweet, but salty, spicy and vinegary, too.   

Food Wishes Video Recipes: Rusty Chicken Thighs – What’s in a Name?


----------



## Andy 1967

Thanks for your advice.

Kind Regards


----------



## skilletlicker

Andy M. said:


> I don't use sauce at all.  I'm happy with the rubbed ribs.


Dry rub pork ribs are favored in my neck of the woods. Sauce is served on the side.

By the way, I'm sure you all know but, for the benefit of someone who might be reading this in the future; although molasses doesn't taste as sweet, in fact, it has more sugar the high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## CraigC

skilletlicker said:


> Dry rub pork ribs are favored in my neck of the woods. Sauce is served on the side.
> 
> By the way, I'm sure you all know but, for the benefit of someone who might be reading this in the future; although molasses doesn't taste as sweet, in fact, it has more sugar the high fructose corn syrup.



Seeing that it is made from sugar cane and corn syrup isn't, I would expect so.


----------

